# Detailingworld™ Review – Gyeon Silk Mitt



## Hereisphilly

*Detailingworld™ Review - Gyeon Silk Mitt*
*Introduction*
Many thanks for Clean and Shiny for sending this mitt out for review
I've used many of Gyeon's products and highly rate every single one, so as I haven't tried this mitt before I was keen to give it a whirl










For more information on Gyeon's range, they have a very flashy website that outlines all their products and ranges, as well as a forum section here on DW

http://gyeonquartz.com/

*The Product*
Now before I even unpack aged it, I initially thought the mitt would be for washing the car, as stereotypically that is all we use mitts for

But in actual fact the clue is in the name. If anyone has used a Gyeon drying towel, you would be familiar with the silk term Gyeon employ, and in actual fact this mitt is to assist in drying, rather than washing

The mitt came supplied in a simple ziplock bag and is made from a very thin foam core, wrapped around their twisted towel weave microfiber material, finished off with a tight elasticated cuff. Its clearly manufactured to a very high quality, with neat stitching and very thick fabric










Even for my big hands this mitt is plenty big enough










*The Manufacturer says:*
_A dual use Mitt: Innovative for drying those hard-to-reach areas of your car and effective for contamination removal. Especially good for drying intricate wheels, awkward vents and boot surrounds - whilst also offering a solution for safely removing difficult contamination when used with other specialist Gyeon Quartz products._

*The Method*
After drying the flat panels of the car with usual towel of choice, it was time to tackle the annoying areas of the car which I think we can all agree are the most time consuming and perhaps frustrating parts, the shuts

These drive me mad, as unless you get all the water, next time you set off there is a chance this can blow out and streak all over your pristine car

For this task I usually use a very small plush drying towel that i can stuff in the area, but this isnt particularly accurate and is relying on the plushness of the towel to mop up the water, rather than making direct intended contact with the surface

Donning the mitt I proceeded to mop up all the water in and amongst door hinges, shuts, lower sill lip, boot gas struts etc, and the thinness of the mitt made this a very easy job, and I was able to reach very far
The twisted pile of the mitt is extremely absorbent, which meant that upon even the lightest of contact with a drop, the water was sucked very quickly into the mitt, leaving behind hardly any streaking at all










































*Price*
Gyeon do not do any direct to retail sales in the UK, but work through various distributors.
As of writing, you can buy a Silk Mitt from Clean & Shiny for £9.95

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/gyeon-q2m-silk-drying-mitt

*Would I use it again?*
I probably would actually, the quality of mitt was exceptional and it did a great job or getting into all the crevices and hard to reach areas, without the fear of dropping out of your hand.

*Conclusion*
It was nice to come across a new solution to a problem, and to have it solved in a very neat and accomplished manner

The silk mitt is very well built and does the job perfectly of being able to mop up water from very hard to reach places, places that you might only be able to get fingertips to, down a very tight crevice, such as a door shut
The mitt will not hold vast amounts of water without being waterlogged due to its size, but if this was any larger then it would struggle to reach the places it can

The only minor sticking point for me would be the price. Compared to other wash mitts it is a similar cost, so this is obviously the going rate for stitching together a mitt, even one this well made

Comparing to a small plush towel, which can often be found for as little as £5, this mitt seems expensive, as a towel can probably reach as much as 90% of the water, but for that last little 10% that you can only get at with your fingertips, then this mitt is invaluable.
If you think that last little 10% is not worth another £5 then that's completely fine, but for everyone else that needs the flexibility that this mitt gives, its hard to beat

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

